
Financial Engineering No Match For Actual Engineering - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304830704577496873324084112.html
======
freddealmeida
honestly stop posting links to pay walls. It's really annoying.

~~~
tzs
Easy to get around in this case. Just Google for the first line, "It turns out
that financial engineering really is no match for actual engineering", and
that gets you a link to some kind of story directory page. Search for
"engineering" on that page and you'll get a link that gives you the full
story.

Not that it is really worth it in this case. It's just a short blog entry
observing that in 2007, when the iPhone and the financial crisis were both
just getting started, BofA has a market cap of $220 billion, about twice
Apple's. Now, 5 years later, BofA is $86 million, and Apple is $540 million
(about as much as the top six US banks combined...or the top 11 banks of
Europe).

